# Check Engine, P1101, P0171, Traction Contol



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, check to ensure there is exactly one o-ring on the oil cap. Two o-rings will trigger these codes. It's also possible the PCV valve has failed, which would be a power train item (assuming the car is less than five years old).


----------



## NCSUAaron (Mar 8, 2016)

Just one O-Ring, so that's not it. But, when I popped the hood, there was oil around the cap. Now, I am 70-80% certain I gave it a good wipe down when I noticed the cap was upside down, but maybe I didn't. So, I cleaned all around it really well, and after my commute home this afternoon, I will check it again and if there's oil, then there's something wrong with that cap and that may be the whole issue.

The Traction Control issue hasn't gone away. I don't really see how these problems could be related, but it's really odd that both what would pop up at the same time.

Checked the placard, and my manufacture date is 04/11, so I'm barely under the 5 years. If it's not the cap, I'll call the dealership tomorrow. Question: Does 04/11 mean I should have to the end of the month of 04/16, or how does that work?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Warranties start from the date of first purchase, not manufacture.


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I had the same codes pop last summer. If it is your PCV valve failing you should be able to open your hood and hear a vacuum sound. Its very noticeable after you think to listen to it. It was also causing weird idling, I hope this helps!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

The part that was replaced sounded like the water outlet which is covered on the 5 year power train warranty. So if you bought in January or February 3 years ago it would of been covered under that warranty. 

I would say take it to the dealer if you didn't buy it in those months odds are the problem will be covered on the power train warranty.


----------



## NCSUAaron (Mar 8, 2016)

So when I popped the hood this morning, there was more oil around the oil cap. I think this might be the culprit. Visually, the O Ring looks to be in good shape, but I'll replace it and see if that does the trick. After I replace it, how long until I would expect the engine performance to return to normal (assuming this fixes it)? 

If the problem persists, I will listen for the vacuum sound and go ahead and make an appointment at the dealer. Smacking myself on the head about the water outlet being under power train warranty. Not sure why it didn't occur to me to look in to a warranty repair first.


----------



## NCSUAaron (Mar 8, 2016)

I have an appointment at the Dealership on Wednesday.

Meanwhile, I was doing some maintenance on the car this weekend, and as it sat idling, it began getting REALLY rough, and eventually the engine died. It starts back up fine, so it just doesn't like idling right now. Definitely something choking it, so hopefully the PCV valve is the culprit and it will be covered under warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You have a vacuum leak.


----------



## NCSUAaron (Mar 8, 2016)

Just picked up the Cruze from the dealership. Diagnosed as a faulty camshaft cover. Replaced that under warranty, they drove it for 10 miles, and the error code didn't pop back up. On my way back to the office from picking it up it was definitely running and idling more smoothly. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You're welcome. Now stick around and find out more about your Cruze.


----------

